# World's first invisible car



## sepala

Hey guys, have a look at the video and get to know the world's first invisible car!!!


----------



## leroys1000

Honest officer,I didn't see him!


----------



## sepala

Can't even imagine isn't it? I need it!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks sepala, I've passed this along...:up:


----------



## hewee

They will never last when that all get smashed because no one could see them.


----------



## sepala

ekim68 said:


> Thanks sepala, I've passed this along...:up:


Thanks ekim


----------



## sepala

hewee said:


> They will never last when that all get smashed because no one could see them.


Yes, I guess these are only for display purposes and technology testings. I don't think any country will allow invisible vehicles


----------



## Elvandil

I already have a hard time finding my car in the parking lot.







(No. I won't go high-tech, either. I think I *should* remember where it is.)



sepala said:


> Yes, I guess these are only for display purposes and technology testings. I don't think any country will allow invisible vehicles


I hear Assad has been shopping around.


----------



## sepala

elvandil said:


> i already have a hard time finding my car in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no. I won't go high-tech, either. I think i *should* remember where it is.)
> 
> i hear assad has been shopping around.


lol


----------



## sepala

But, there is a problem. It seems like the car is always invisible. It is better if we can on/off invisibility. It has to be possible, because it is a matter of turning camera and LED on/off.


----------



## JAILBR3AK3R

This is one of those things that the world doesn't need. 

And for those of you that still watch spongebob, (if you do, you need to get some fresh air, or take your prescription.) this is one step closer to an invisible boatmobile.


----------



## TechGuy

sepala said:


> But, there is a problem. It seems like the car is always invisible. It is better if we can on/off invisibility. It has to be possible, because it is a matter of turning camera and LED on/off.


Easy -- just have an image of a real car and display it on the LEDs.


----------



## sepala

TechGuy said:


> Easy -- just have an image of a real car and display it on the LEDs.


You mean, to make the car visible?


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Ent

While I can't imagine people embracing the idea of invisible vehicles, I doubt it will be long before the same technology is used to display advertisements.


----------



## ekim68

Advertisements are already subliminal in many ways, eh?


----------



## John95

TechGuy said:


> Easy -- just have an image of a real car and display it on the LEDs.


That also means you can put a sexy image of a lambo over your mini van


----------



## John95

LEDs are big & use lots of energy, making this a bad idea.

But if they used fiber optics:


----------



## batscrptmod200

This like putting a skin on my car


----------



## Starrycat

Just toss a Mossy Oak duck-blind cover over the wee automobile. Won't work in the big city, but works fine in the sticks where I live. Remove before driving.


----------



## UkDorsetSimon81

Looks great, I guess if they make the LED's smaller and closely compact then the imposed image would be a lot sharper, this idea has great military capabilities. :up:


----------



## Marixi

If you watch the video, you'll see the "invisible" car is a metaphor for the car having 0 emissions and being "invisible" to the environment.


----------



## lili5689

Really cool....but will thisl create more accidents ???........


----------



## sepala

lili5689 said:


> Really cool....but will thisl create more accidents ???........


No doubt about that


----------



## jimmyhelu

Um, no. This is a woltkswagon.


----------



## Zero-Cool

Thank you.
I liked that car. Wonder how much it will cost.
Looks amazing though.


----------



## sepala

The video is removed by the uploaders.. Here is the new link


----------



## ekim68

sepala said:


> The video is removed by the uploaders.. Here is the new link


Thanks, that's cool...


----------



## sepala

Hello ekim, You are welcome


----------

